
Netflix explains the 'technical limitations' for removing AirPlay support - j_koreth
https://9to5mac.com/2019/04/07/netflix-explains-airplay-removal/
======
zaphirplane
I wonder if they are concerned about piracy. Airplay to a non apple device and
copy the video out. With various implementation of airplay some are very
likely to contain exploits

~~~
rasz
You wonder if company requiring CPU level rootkits (>=hd quality) is concerned
about piracy? ;)

------
denkmoon
Could their argument not be applied to Google Cast? Almost any device can
implement that protocol without certification from google afaik.

------
jmpman
Why does anyone AirPlay Netflix today?

~~~
gnicholas
Audio to a HomePod. There's no other way to get (non-Apple) audio into the
damn thing.

